# Need help installing hopper properly?



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think I might need to unhook everything, because I have a duo node and just a single hopper.

1st try, I hooked up port 1 (lnb) to port 1 duo (node)...no switch or node detected
2nd try, I hooked up port 2 (lnb) to port 2 duo (node)...no switch or node detected
3rd try, I hooked up port 3 (lnb) to port 3 duo (node)...hopper detects duo node and dpp 1k.2, also the reception is verified. I did all this while the hopper receiver to the duo node.

Here is the problem Satellite Input 1,2,3 are showing x conn x conn x conn, when I goto point sat 119 transponder 11, there is absolutely no single coming through. You can hear a buzzing sound on the tv, its low pitch constant sound which wasnt there before until I hooked up cable 3. If anyone can help me that would be really nice of them, thanks : )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The duo node can be used with a single hopper - so that isn't the issue.

The node requires DPP connections to each port. You need a cable from your 1k.2 to both port 1 and port 2 in order for the hopper to be able to use three tuners. (Your test results are confusing ... perhaps the output port on the node is making the difference?) For best results three cables should be run from the 1k.2 dpp outputs to the duo node ... as intended to serve two hoppers. The solo node requires two DPP connections and has one hopper output.

Once you have two 1k.2 dpp outputs run directly to the node connect the hopper to the output. If you get weird results with two 1k.2 outputs connected to the node try the other "to hopper" output.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

James Long said:


> The duo node can be used with a single hopper - so that isn't the issue.
> 
> The node requires DPP connections to each port. You need a cable from your 1k.2 to both port 1 and port 2 in order for the hopper to be able to use three tuners. (Your test results are confusing ... perhaps the output port on the node is making the difference?) For best results three cables should be run from the 1k.2 dpp outputs to the duo node ... as intended to serve two hoppers. The solo node requires two DPP connections and has one hopper output.
> 
> Once you have two 1k.2 dpp outputs run directly to the node connect the hopper to the output. If you get weird results with two 1k.2 outputs connected to the node try the other "to hopper" output.


Thanks James for the reply, sorry for the confusion, but what i meant by test results 1, 2. and 3. Is left port 1 connected and installed a wire into port 2, so that would be 2 wires running from the dish to the node. Since 2 wires didnt work either, I got a 3rd wire and hooked it up to port 3.Then this would make 3 wires altogether running from the dish to the node.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Does the duo node have to be 10 ft away from the dish, my duo is right next to the dish.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

I have had them up next to the dish and it worked.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

went to by new rg6 with connectors already installed. I tried creating my own cable wiring running from the lnb to the duo, but the connectors always end following off the cable wires.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Skew was off on the 1000.2 to manual change it to 79 instead of 33 for zipcode 96720, green check marks for 110 satellite input 1, 2, 3. should i move the dish alittle more right


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Shows wrong sat on 119 transponder 11


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

comizzou573 said:


> Shows wrong sat on 119 transponder 11


First thing to do is to get your dish aimed properly - Then you can hookup your Dual Node / Hopper and check switch.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Still couldnt find the 119 sat, increase strength on the 110


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

Progress 110 sat channels showing on program guide, might need to chop down a same tree that in the line of site of the dish, to see if 119 comes in.Tried shopping tree down, but still all sats not coming in.


----------



## comizzou573 (Aug 6, 2007)

110 and 119 is coming now just need to peek the dish now


----------

